# Problème sens des photo sur ipad3!



## Benuts (15 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un Nouvvel IPad* et j'ai un problème avec les photos.
J'ai voulu y mettre mes photos* mais certaines d'entre elles sont dans le mauvais sens. C'est donc la galère pour les regarder vu que si je tourne l'écran, les photos tournent aussi.
(mes albums photos sont dans "mes images" sur mon PC et sont toutes dans le bon sens, j'ai ensuite synchronisé le dossier photo de l'ipad, via iTunes )
Résultat: toutes les photos sont sur mon ipad, dans l'ordre mais certaines d'entre elles ont changé de sens (à priori elles ont repris dans l'Ipad le sens qu'elles avaient lors de la prise de vue - comme si les rotations que j'ai faite dans chaque album n'avaient pas été prises en compte).
Auriez-vous une solution à ce problème?
Merci!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Juillet 2012)

Faire la rotation des images dans L'ipad en cliquant sur modifier puis rotation... Tout simplement...


----------

